# buying a power washer



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

what is a good choice for a first machine ?


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Your experience level, budget and anticipated workload will help in making this decision. It is hard to say the all of the trouble I have saved myself since purchasing one with a setup on a trailer. Even if only for the purpose of preparation for paint. The 'soft wash' system is by far the most superior of anything I have ever done. 

Psi to give you distance and gpm for volume. Mine is 4000 psi with 4 gpm. 
If I could do it over I would have given myself more gpm's.


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

Father-what is your ideal set-up, and what is the price range.

use is for paint prep, as well as a cleaning job as it becomes available

residential


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good advice from F&S. I picked up a $600 machine last summer from SW Pro buys for my first machine. (Dont ever do that) Its a POS and was a mistake. If at all possible and in your budget, invest in a good machine. The profit it can generate and the headaches you will save are worth spending the extra cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a 3000psi / 3gpm Mi-T-M that works great that I also purchased from SW at a Pro Show. You really don't need much more than that for a standard residential cleaning system.

Although I wished it were 4000psi for better results from the whirly bird...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 3000psi / 3gpm Mi-T-M that works great that I also purchased from SW at a Pro Show. You really don't need much more than that for a standard residential cleaning system.


Im glad to hear its working for you. I have the same machine and would be willing to let mine go cheap. :yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 3000psi / 3gpm Mi-T-M that works great that I also purchased from SW at a Pro Show. You really don't need much more than that for a standard residential cleaning system.
> 
> Although I wished it were 4000psi for better results from the whirly bird...


Mi-T-M, really can't go wrong with any of there machines. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

My machine starts up every time on the first pull and runs like a charm... It's even fell over a few times where I had to drain the oil out, yet it's still a work horse. 

I'm considering selling mine and taking the cash for a down payment on a 4000psi. I'd like my concrete washing to be a little easier.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My machine starts up every time on the first pull and runs like a charm... It's even fell over a few times where I had to drain the oil out, yet it's still a work horse.
> 
> I'm considering selling mine and taking the cash for a down payment on a 4000psi. I'd like my concrete washing to be a little easier.



Why don't you buy a concrete cleaner that looks like a floor machine?..Apparently you hook up your pressure washer to it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Mi-T-M, really can't go wrong with any of there machines. :thumbsup:


I must have gotten a lemon. I've had nothing but problems with mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Why don't you buy a concrete cleaner that looks like a floor machine?..Apparently you hook up your pressure washer to it.


I have a 20" base surface cleaner. 

Perhaps my last job was a pita because my water hose was too long (100')... I had to go both directions in order to get a good clean surface without lines. Which seems typical... I need to the 50 and 25'er in the truck... 

I maxed out to 2300psi with the 100'er.... No good... With a 4000psi perhaps I could still use the 100' with better results? I just hate disconnecting the water hose to move it around the house...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Pressure Tek 4 gpm, Honda motor. Low maintenance and you can run 100-150' on the supply and pressure lines effortlessly. Impossible to tip over too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I must have gotten a lemon. I've had nothing but problems with mine.


I'm sorry to hear that Woodland. I've had mine close to 20 years now, and it just won't quit. Its a beast though, 11HP Briggs & Stratton engine.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 20" base surface cleaner.
> 
> Perhaps my last job was a pita because my water hose was too long (100')... I had to go both directions in order to get a good clean surface without lines. Which seems typical... I need to the 50 and 25'er in the truck...
> 
> I maxed out to 2300psi with the 100'er.... No good... With a 4000psi perhaps I could still use the 100' with better results? I just hate disconnecting the water hose to move it around the house...



Your surface cleaner is too big for your machine. 1 gpm for every 4" of surface cleaner diameter is a good rule of thumb. You need at least a 5 gpm to push the one you are using to not get striping. 

To the O.P. If you can afford to, spend the money on a 4 gpm machine. 3500 psi is plenty. Actually if you afford it, a 5.6 gpm machine is bliss, but you have to be careful with municipal water keeping up with it. We run 10 gpm machines... absolute bliss, but your truck would need at least 100 gallon water tank. Cleaning is all about gpm with psi a distant second.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

13hp 4gpm 4000psi Honda for me going on 6 yes without a single problem with it. Love the Honda small engines.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Your surface cleaner is too big for your machine. 1 gpm for every 4" of surface cleaner diameter is a good rule of thumb. You need at least a 5 gpm to push the one you are using to not get striping.
> 
> To the O.P. If you can afford to, spend the money on a 4 gpm machine. 3500 psi is plenty. Actually if you afford it, a 5.6 gpm machine is bliss, but you have to be careful with municipal water keeping up with it. We run 10 gpm machines... absolute bliss, but your truck would need at least 100 gallon water tank. Cleaning is all about gpm with psi a distant second.


Ken, how many gallons of water does it take to clean a 3000 sq ft house on average?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'd estimate maybe 600-800 gallons if there is concrete and patios to do. I've been asked by homeowners and they always look at each other horrified and then I tell them its about $5 worth of water.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

5.5 GPM at 3,000 PSI with hot water (Hot water If your doing commercial)
Even for newbies I would suggest this.


Know the size tips you need for doing wood restorations and for low pressure house washing.


Roof washing is a entire diff setup. No pressure washers involved.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Def get a 5.6 big difference.

Belt driven seem to last longer.


----------

